# Healthy Plants ... Leaves Yellowing



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Mostly I post about Cichlid breeding but I do like low-tech planted tanks, I find them a great addition to the fish room. One of those tanks is a 24" high / 75 G South American tank with a mixed group of tetras and 4 angels to keep the tetras schooling. The tank has couple species of Anubius, Crypts andJava Fern. I am happy with the overall layout and fish interaction.






​
Lighting:48" - Finnex 24/7 + 48" eLive 
Filtration: 2 x Marineland 360s + AC 110 (with hydroton bio-media) + large sponge filter
Water change: every 7 - 10 days and weekly 
Fertilization: Aquarium Co-op Simple Green - no CO2.

In general plants are healthy and growing but just not vibrant. If you have suggestions of that I am missing that would be helpful.


















​


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm no plant expert and I do 90% daily water changes on my tank but I have this to be a regular problem and have to dose daily to compensate

Tropical Fish Hobbyist - Jan/Feb 2019 Troubleshooting Nutrient Deficiencies in Aquatic Plants

https://www.aquariumcoop.com/blogs/aquarium/plant-nutrient-deficiencies

Long but useful article

https://aquaplantscare.uk/symptoms-...es-in-planted-aquarium-part-1-macro-elements/


----------

